# ما عواقب تغير التخصص وخاصة الانتاج



## nas ajwad (10 ديسمبر 2010)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
كيف حالكم اخواني 

اريد ان اخذ رائيكم في موضوع مهم جدا بالنسبه لي اولا وربما لغيري ثانيا 

ما هي عاقبة تغير التخصص 
فانا افكر في تغير تتخصصي وهو هندية الانتاج الى تخصص اخر 

فهل تفيدونني ماهي التخصصات المتاحه امامي 

وهل هي فكره صائبه ام لا ؟؟؟

ان وجد بينكم من لا يوافقني فبماذا ينصحني ان ادرس كتخصص دقيق في مجال هندسة الانتاج 
وما هو احتياج السوق لهذا التخصص 

احبت جدا تخصي ولكن عدم عثوري على عمل جعلني افكر في تغيره فهل هي فكره مقبوله 

ارجو منكم المساعده فانا تائه في هذا الموضوع


----------



## frindly heart (16 ديسمبر 2010)

وعليكم السلام ورجمة الله
اخي لقد اثرت نقطه حساسه وهي ان قسم انتاج قسم رائع وانت في الكلية ولكن بعد التخرج فرصه قليله خصوصا لحديثي التخرج لانه هذا المجال يحتاج خبرة محترمة لكي تعمل فيه.

ثانيا / انا انصحك لو انت حديث التخرج اصبر ودور على شغل في مجالك تاخد منه خبرة وبعد 3 او اربع سنين هتبدأ تحصد ثمرة بهدلتك وهتحس بجمال القسم لما هتكون معاك خبرة

ثالثا / لن يكون من السهل عليك تغيير مجالك لانك حينها ستكون لم تحصل على تمر اليمن ولا بلح الشام بمعنى انك بعدت عن مجال تخصصك وضيعت سنين من عمرك عشان تتعلم تخصص تاني وبعد كام سنة هتلاقي نفسك في قادر تكمل في المجال الجديد لانه ليس المجال الذي اضنيت فيه خمس سنين من عمرك تدرسه وتحبه وبالتالي عندما تحاول الرجوع مرة اخرى لمجالك فستفاجأ ان العمر ضاع والفرص بقت قليله.

رابعا / اصبر اصبر اصبر اصبر اصبر

وان شاء الله هتبقى مهندس يشار اليه بالبنان ... لان كل المهندسين اللي انت شايفهم ناجحين كانت بدايتهم زيك كده وبعدي صبروا واتمرمطو وادعكوا في الشغل لغاية ماحصلوا خبرة وشغل في مكان كويس.

فنصيحتي لك الصبر وبدل ما تضيع وقت في تعلم مجال جديد .. طور نفسك في مجالك الاساسي وهتلاقي الخير ان شاء الله

وتذكر الايه القرانية التي تقول (وعسى ان تكرهوا شيئا وهو خير لكم وعسى ان تحبوا شيئا وهو شر لكم)

وارجوا التواصل معي لو عندك اي استفسار او تريد اي مساعده

والله الموفق ... وعذرا على الاطالة 

اخوك ... محمد


----------



## nas ajwad (25 ديسمبر 2010)

بارك الله فيك اخي وجزاك الله كل خير 
فقط احب ان اسمع راي باقي الاعضاء لان الموضوع مهم جدا بالنسبه لي 
ارجوا من الاخوه الكتابه بما يعلمون


----------



## nas ajwad (30 يناير 2011)

اين اراء البقه في الانتظار


----------



## korzaty (24 أبريل 2011)

لا تغيره هذا القسم لانه قسم رائع اصبر
لو غيرته ستندم ندم شديد


----------



## أحمد مختار محمود (20 مايو 2011)

هل من الممكن تغير التخصص بعد التخرج الى الهندسة الانشائية


----------

